# Marcia alla turca



## Nivmizzet

Can someone help me stop making stupid/weird mistakes on this piece? 

There are plenty of hand jumps and sudden finger movements in this composition and I can't seem to go through this piece without making a mistake at least once. Sometimes the 2 instant notes (what do you call them? the one where 2 notes are quickly played in succession and are not eighth notes, sixteenth notes, bla bla bla you get the point) come out as 3 and the triple instant notes sometimes come out as 2. 

The part where you have to slide your hand forward (forward as in up) somewhat like an arpeggio except the keys are left instead of held keeps screwing me over as I accidentally hit a closer key or miss the first key, etc. 

I also can't seem to make such a difference in sound when it says to get louder at the beginning from PP to FF and then towards the end it decrescendoes. It comes out too loud when it is supposed to be PP or PPP. 

Can someone help me? Thanks.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm confused...do you need help in basic music theory or piano playing? Maybe consult with your teacher.


----------



## Nivmizzet

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm confused...do you need help in basic music theory or piano playing? Maybe consult with your teacher.


Well there goes my terrible description...

I think technique? I'm not sure what that means.

I used to have a teacher until I stopped and now am all on my own since a few months ago.

Since this thread was pointless, I will request a lock for this thread.


----------



## Nivmizzet

Nivmizzet said:


> Well there goes my terrible description...
> 
> I think technique? I'm not sure what that means.
> 
> I used to have a teacher until I stopped and now am all on my own since a few months ago.
> 
> Since this thread was pointless, I will request a lock for this thread.


I can't seem to figure out how to edit this post so I have to double post.
In the case that there is no moderator or leader whatsoever online, is it better to wait until one is or just PM all the leaders?


----------



## Ravndal

I dno what you expexted from this thread. .. maybe play something simpler?


----------

